# Wellness food, science plan..what is all that?



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

I noticed you are talking about welness food and science plan ect. I am really bad informed when it comes to that.Can someone explain me please? :wub:
My dog tried Royal C., Hill's, Eukanuba and now Happy Dog. She hates it all, really doesn't like to eat. Today she didn't want her eggs too, carrots too..don't know how to make her eat more:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

I give nemo and gizmo natural balance ( nutro) and its fantastic, the ingredients sold me and my puppies love it.. i also give them wellness treats which are great!. As for science diet, im not of fan by it since it makes my puppies breathe stinks.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

Kmarie said:


> I give nemo and gizmo natural balance ( nutro) and its fantastic, the ingredients sold me and my puppies love it.. i also give them wellness treats which are great!. As for science diet, im not of fan by it since it makes my puppies breathe stinks.


what is the difference between wellness, nutro, science?
do you know any brands I can buy? Because I know only for those I wrote in the thread..and Pedigree. but it is a poison


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not sure what brands you can get where you live, but there's a thread at the top of this forum with a lot of suggestions: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/152906-food-we-use-new-thread.html You might want to look at this and see what brands are available to you.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I've had the most luck with Wellness Core for Maddie. I buy it at Pet Smart. Maddie is picky and wasn't eating very much until I introduced Wellness and now her coat looks better and she looks healthier overall.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

I will go to pet store and ask for welness food than


----------

